# Pano or sprain or torn ligament??



## JWM1022 (Jul 24, 2012)

My 4 month old puppy started limping last Friday. It was slight and so I waited until first thing Monday AM to take him to the vet. Vet said it was growing pains or maybe a slight sprain but that he's doing great, he barely saw a limp, and if it got worse we could come back and get some pain meds. Memphis was a little better yesterday and then this afternoon I went to pick him up so he wouldn't jump off the couch and he yelped. His limping is worse now... I don't think there's any way he could have broken any thing or even really don't see how it could be a tear.... Really concerned he is so pathetic right now. I'm taking him back in the AM but I am driving myself crazy worrying in the meantime that he would need surgery or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## JWM1022 (Jul 24, 2012)

Also nothing seems to bother him when I touch his arm or shoulder and move it around. Only when I picked him up the one time..


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Any other symptoms? Fever, loss of appetite, lethargy?


----------



## JWM1022 (Jul 24, 2012)

The two nights it was the worst he would just lay. Very lethargic. He seems warm but I don't know if it's a fever... 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pano doesn't usually hit at 4 months. He could have the same thing as Thor...HOD ask your vet about this as a possibility http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/187742-hod.html


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes, Jane, this is what I was thinking. JWM, don't hesitate to mention it to your vet because many vets have never treated it or even seen a case. Has he had any vaccines lately? What are you feeding?

What's you puppy's name?


----------



## JWM1022 (Jul 24, 2012)

His name is Memphis and he's a doll. I feel so terrible for him... I am feeding him Blue Buffalo for Puppies. Had vaccines the 4th and the 20th (but the limping started on the 17th.

If it is HOD, is it curable? What was your dog doing before your realized he had it? How can you tell?

Thanks so much...


----------



## JWM1022 (Jul 24, 2012)

Also was it painful for him if you moved his foot, leg, shoulder around? He doesn't mind any of that and is able to put some pressure on it but very much favors the right leg. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thor's case was pretty severe to the point where he wouldn't leave his eat or leave his crate and was in so much pain that he tried to bite us if we made any attempts to move him. When he got to the vet, his fever was 105.8. 

The treatment for HOD is mainly to alleviate pain and inflammation and puppies grow out of it. There can sometimes be permanent damage to the bones. I hope Memphis doesn't have it.

Is that the large breed puppy formula that you're feeding? If it's not, you should switch.


----------



## JWM1022 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry your baby went through that... Memphis is not swollen and doesn't mind if we touch him... Is eating and drinking normally and enthusiastically and is lethargic only some of the time - coincides with how badly he is limping. Will run if we let him, but we don't (though last night he got away from me in the living room to run to my husband when he got home). If he's distracted he will walk or run as best he can but is just hobbly. Otherwise he lifts it While sitting. Doesn't yelp at all when I move his arm around (and it is just the one leg)... Only time he did was when I lifted him out of the car yesterday...So maybe a sprain? I'm getting anti inflammatories from the vet today and we will see how that does. 

Praying it's not HOD but THANK YOU for the info. I'll ask the dr about it tonight when I go pick up his meds. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Crossing my fingers that Memphis feels better soon.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Sounds exactly what we were going through with our pup. She is 7 months old though so I dont know. We took her to the vet and they diagnosed her with Pano after xrays were done. She is doing wonderful now and only had to be on pain meds for a few days. She was limping for about 2 days and cried and cried about not being able to lay down comfortably and did not sleep well during the night. She would put her paw on me and ask me to fix it because it hurt. She was so miserable. Now since the meds it disappeared just as fast as it started. I guess the vet said to not be too surprised if it shows up again though. Well see. Hope your pup gets better soon.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

How's Memphis doing this afternoon?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

chloesmama2 said:


> Sounds exactly what we were going through with our pup. She is 7 months old though so I dont know. We took her to the vet and they *diagnosed her with Pano after xrays were done. She is doing wonderful now and only had to be on pain meds for a few days.* She was limping for about 2 days and cried and cried about not being able to lay down comfortably and did not sleep well during the night. She would put her paw on me and ask me to fix it because it hurt. She was so miserable. Now since the meds it disappeared just as fast as it started. I guess the vet said to not be too surprised if it shows up again though. Well see. Hope your pup gets better soon.


Pano hits around 6-7 months. Meds may help, but I also weigh the risks of rimadyl vs no meds and let the dog self limit. Depends on severity of the bout.

Vitamin C will help reduce the length of the bout as it is an anti-inflammatory. But if you are giving aspirin, you shouldn't give C, it may reduce the aspirin absorbtion, causing it to build up in the dogs system.

I hope the vet was able to diagnose Memphis's condition and that he's not in any discomfort!


----------



## JWM1022 (Jul 24, 2012)

He seemed much better last night! Vet gave me an anti inflammatory and I almost considered not giving it to him because he was so much more active and while he favors his right he was walking nearly normal. I spoke to the owner of Memphis' dad who said he had growing pains at 33 lbs. (he looked at his old vet records) and Memphis is 32 lbs. I'm going to continue to make him take it easy and give pain meds (sparingly) but I'm pretty convinced my vet is right... Let's hope I'm not jinxing anything. Poor sweet boy. 

Thank you all so much for the info and for checking in. This forum continues to save sanity 

I'll keep you posted as I by no means expect this to be the end of it...


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## JWM1022 (Jul 24, 2012)

Still doing well. Thank you all so much.  You're wonderful.


----------

